# :( the word MS has come up



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

if i dont have hyper T, they are thinking I may have MS :sad0047:


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, YIKES! Well, whatever it is I hope they figure it out. It's much easier to deal with if you know what it is. My prayers are still with you MrGraves!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MrGraves said:


> if i dont have hyper T, they are thinking I may have MS :sad0047:


Oh, heavens........................have they done any antibodies tests for thyroid? I think the answer might be no.

Many of us have the symptoms that mimick MS but it is not so. Graves' is a difficult disease and can make one think that it is something else.

Here are the tests that should be run...........

TSH, FREE T3, FREE T4, TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab.

You can look all of the above up here so you know what they are for........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Especially the TSI which if you have any at all, that means hyperthyroid. You should not have any TSI; period.

Here is info on that..
http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516

What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that this abnormal antibody is responsible for causing the person's hyperthyroidism.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

They told me I had MS too but so far it's only turned out to be Graves. I had am MRI scan that showed tons of demeylination and did not do so good on some vision tests which they did because I had optic neuritis for a few weeks.

I totally agree with the test recommendations that Andros suggested.


----------

